# Arnie Kander is a snake-oil salesman ...



## JoeD

...or he intentionally deceives the press and staff for some other purpose, like giving out fancy placebos. To explain:
http://freep.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070328/SPORTS03/703280326/1051

Here are things Arnie Kander uses:
* *A Brain Innovator*. Flip Saunders borrows it :lol: 
* *Magnetic Ion Necklaces*: 


> The human body absorbs Positive Ions from electronic equipment, cell phones, electrical wiring, and machinery encountered in everyday modern life. Physical stress and exposure to Ultraviolet (UV) Rays also elevates the positive ion levels within the body. Research shows that excessive Positive Ion levels are associated with fatigue, lack of concentration, muscle and joint aches, and feeling of nausea. Trion:Z’s minus-ion properties counteract the Positive Ions created by modern technology, daily stress, and physical activity.


:lol: :lol: :lol: 
* A Machine that alleges to *change the bond angle of water* :uhoh:. You can also buy one yourself for 1700$ on late night infomercials. I guess at Wayne State you don't need to take Chemistry 101 to get a degree in sports medicine/physical therapy. This one just makes my jaw drop...


Of course, Kander seems to have a good record. Pistons haven't had many injuries and Webber and McDyess seem to have improved since coming here. But seriously. He bought a machine which he tries to change the bond angle of water. Does he also have a time machine??


----------



## kamego

When Webber came here, Kander said Webber wasn't having knee problems but ankle problems based on how he ran. Within about a week you could see Webber running differantly and he was quicker and jumping better.

Whatever he does, he just needs to keep it up.


----------



## BBJimbo

* *Magnetic Ion Necklaces*: 



Actually...The Trion:Z Ionic bracelets and necklaces really work. The body builds up positive ions through physical stress. When the body metabolizes lactic acid, it breaks down into lactate and hydrogen ions. Hydrogen ions have a positive (+) charge. It is the hydrogen ions that cause the muscle soreness that you feel after you work out. Excess hydrogen ions also give the muscles the rubbery feel after you work out hard. If you can dissipate the hydrogen ions (either through increasing bloodflow to "wash away" the positive ions or by introducing negative (-) minus ions into the system to counteract the positive ions) then the body recovers faster and feels less fatigue. If the body can be introduced to minus ions while participating in physical activity, the body is able to feel less fatigue and more energized during the activity. 

Also, when EEG measurements have been conducted when the body is in a positively charged state, the brain wave activity is different than when the body is neutral (from an electrically charged perspective. Alpha wave activity goes down as the body becomes more positively charged and beta wave activity increases, and Alpha wave activity increases when introduced to minus ions to counteract the positive ions. This helps focus and concentration. This is due to the false electrical impulses that are sent to the brain when the positive ion levels are elevated.

There have been numerous studies conducted in Japan, where minus-ion generators are used in offices and factories to improve wellness of their employees, and minus-ion generators are being installed in products from hair dryers to refrigerators.


----------



## JoeD

BBJimbo said:


> * *Magnetic Ion Necklaces*:
> Actually...The Trion:Z Ionic bracelets and necklaces really work. The body builds up positive ions through physical stress. When the body metabolizes lactic acid, it breaks down into lactate and hydrogen ions. Hydrogen ions have a positive (+) charge. It is the hydrogen ions that cause the muscle soreness that you feel after you work out. Excess hydrogen ions also give the muscles the rubbery feel after you work out hard. If you can dissipate the hydrogen ions (either through increasing bloodflow to "wash away" the positive ions or by introducing negative (-) minus ions into the system to counteract the positive ions) then the body recovers faster and feels less fatigue. If the body can be introduced to minus ions while participating in physical activity, the body is able to feel less fatigue and more energized during the activity.
> 
> Also, when EEG measurements have been conducted when the body is in a positively charged state, the brain wave activity is different than when the body is neutral (from an electrically charged perspective. Alpha wave activity goes down as the body becomes more positively charged and beta wave activity increases, and Alpha wave activity increases when introduced to minus ions to counteract the positive ions. This helps focus and concentration. This is due to the false electrical impulses that are sent to the brain when the positive ion levels are elevated.
> 
> There have been numerous studies conducted in Japan, where minus-ion generators are used in offices and factories to improve wellness of their employees, and minus-ion generators are being installed in products from hair dryers to refrigerators.


Hey, welcome to the board  Are you a Detroit fan or did you just happen to post here first? Interesting info. Could you post those studies from Japan? 

Anyway... so, by positive ion this was just referring to hydronium? It is of course good to the pH of your blood under control, which your blood does naturally. And it is good to increase the blood flow to the muscles with lactic acid so it does this. However, there is no production/generation of ions, only a shift in concentrations and balance of ions...

I got this stuff from http://www.tgw.com/customer/category/product.jsp?SUBCATEGORY_ID=8206

They have numerous claims which can't be right. 
First, they say their product "produces" minus ions, which you obviously cannot due with a magnet. You can't make matter (obviously) or change matter with a magnet. And a minus ion would be electrons, aka free radicals. You wouldn't want to add those even if it were possible.

Then it says you absorb positive ions from UV radiation. First, you don't "absorb ions". UV radiation can increase the energy level of the electrons in an atom, which would result in unstable bonds, and if any charged ion were to be loosed from that, it would most likely be a free radical.


----------



## Goubot

My theory is that Kander is the devil, or at the very least, the team somehow has a pact with the devil that has kept everyone healthy. Now, that fell apart this year, so maybe the contract is up.

I don't remember much about molecular biology or chemistry (I probably should as I've taken classes in both, albeit years ago), but changing the angle of bonds sounds like complete bunk. But whatever kind of witchcraft he's involved in, it works pretty well.


----------



## JoeD

Goubot said:


> changing the angle of bonds sounds like complete bunk. But whatever kind of witchcraft he's involved in, it works pretty well.


Oh, it is, no doubt about it. If Arnie Kander has the power to change the bond angle of water I'll give you a million dollars  And I'll through in my kidney, too.

I am actually serious intrigued. I can't figure out what to make of this. Is it possible someone as trained and experienced as Kander would not know this...? I have about as hard of a time believing that as I do believing he'd like about it. Truly, Kander is one of the great mysteries of the world.

edit: By the way, how desperate is Saunders that he is borrowing a "Brain Innovator"?!


----------



## BBJimbo

JoeD said:


> Hey, welcome to the board  Are you a Detroit fan or did you just happen to post here first? Interesting info. Could you post those studies from Japan?
> 
> Anyway... so, by positive ion this was just referring to hydronium? It is of course good to the pH of your blood under control, which your blood does naturally. And it is good to increase the blood flow to the muscles with lactic acid so it does this. However, there is no production/generation of ions, only a shift in concentrations and balance of ions...
> 
> I got this stuff from http://www.tgw.com/customer/category/product.jsp?SUBCATEGORY_ID=8206
> 
> They have numerous claims which can't be right.
> First, they say their product "produces" minus ions, which you obviously cannot due with a magnet. You can't make matter (obviously) or change matter with a magnet. And a minus ion would be electrons, aka free radicals. You wouldn't want to add those even if it were possible.
> 
> Then it says you absorb positive ions from UV radiation. First, you don't "absorb ions". UV radiation can increase the energy level of the electrons in an atom, which would result in unstable bonds, and if any charged ion were to be loosed from that, it would most likely be a free radical.


I don't think they say magnets produce minus ions. They utilize two technologies; minus ions and magnets. Magnets are used to soften muscle tissue and to increase bloodflow and circulation. The minus-ions are released from the minerals in the fabric material. The minus ions are not produced, but released. There are many minerals that are high in minus ions and release them in abundance. Tourmaline is one. Other materials have high negative potential, attracting or interacting with electrons(Titanium, for example).

The other point is that it does not say that you absorb positive ions from UV rays. The body in its efforts to combat the effects of UV exposure, also generates hydrogen ions.


----------



## JoeD

BBJimbo said:


> I don't think they say magnets produce minus ions. They utilize two technologies; minus ions and magnets. Magnets are used to soften muscle tissue and to increase bloodflow and circulation. The minus-ions are released from the minerals in the fabric material. The minus ions are not produced, but released. There are many minerals that are high in minus ions and release them in abundance. Tourmaline is one. Other materials have high negative potential, attracting or interacting with electrons(Titanium, for example).


I don't see how the muscle tissue is softened, or how you make use of minus ions (and what type of minus ions are they? this should be significant) that are released outside of your body.


----------

